# A Brazilian on the board :) - little help!



## inspiron (Mar 24, 2008)

Hello! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My name is Andréa, I'm 26 years old, I'm from Brazil. 

I love make up, I love MAC however I very new on it... I've just met the collections and the concept of the company. 

Actually I need some help of you girls. I didn't know that MAC on the time of changing collections, they remove the old collection's face charts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and that's my problem, because the old collection for you, is the new trend over here. 

I've tried to find what I want at the looks file, but it's not there. so, please, please... does anybody have the face charts of *Soft Ochre, 3N* - Fall/Winter N Collection and *Dita Von Tease* - Viva Glam VI (past collection)????????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well, anyway... thanks for reading my post and sorry for any gramatical mistakes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kisses


----------



## Dana72 (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 24, 2008)

*~*Welcome!!*~*


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 24, 2008)




----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## gardersee (Oct 8, 2008)

Cheers


----------

